# how important is protein?



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

i am a veggie, and i don't like eggs or hard cheese! and am a bit of a sugar addict. am working on fixing that.

myfitnesspal is telling me i am intaking 65% carbs, 25% fat, only 10% protein...

i know it must be crucial to eat a lot of protein to bulk up muscle, but does it matter so much when you want to lose weight and tighten up?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

It should be more like 65% protein, not carbs lol.

People wont be able to emphasise enough how important protein is. But i'll leave it to someone thats a bit more experiences than meto explain though.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Try a macro ratio of 33/33/33 in percentage kcal terms

So Carbs and Protein = 4kcal per gram

Fat = 9kcal

so 1800 kcal diet would be 150g protein, 150g carbs 67g fat. (roughly)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

quark, quorn, cottage cheese, lentils, legumes, nuts, (fish if you are pescatarian?) or most easily protein powder - all good sources of protein.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

in a word, very.

even if you goal is weight loss protein is vital because:

a) you want to lose fat not muscle and

B) protein is a hunger suppressant (stops snacking)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

daves back wheres yetanotherdave gone hehe


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

When you lose weight If protein isn't kept at a reasonable level (between 1-1.5g per lb of body weight) your body will start to use glycogen and muscle as fuel. In other words become catabolic.

Protein is the most important supplement in anyone's arsenal IMO.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> When you lose weight If protein isn't kept at a reasonable level (between 1-1.5g per lb of body weight) your body will start to use glycogen and muscle as fuel. In other words become catabolic.
> 
> Protein is the most important supplement in anyone's arsenal IMO.


like he said 



Loz said:


> daves back wheres yetanotherdave gone hehe


spontaneously combusted.


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Ah, neat- thanks so much for the advice! I'm on 1200 cals limit but i like to do between 250-500 cardio per day so am eating about 1500 cals. I should be eating 140g per day?! Eek think iv had about 20 tops!

So if i dont eat enough protein i won't reach my black swan goal? I have been skinny before and i have been toned before, but never both; and i REALLY want this!!

If it helps stop sugar and hunger cravings that is enough of a reason!

I do love quorn and cottage cheese. My husband said i am allowed to use some of his shake how many grams in one shake? Is it better with milk or water?

Cheers for all the replies!

Have decided to do an aerobic-y dance video tonight about 45 mins, should i go for half a tub of cottage cheese or protein shake afterwards?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

with water is best but with milk wont kill you. The amount of protein you get varies from brand to brand check the side of the tub it will tell you. personally i have a shake after workout. good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Well you can't tighten up your muscles but more reduce the fat around your muscles, by making sure you have enough protein it will likely increase your chances of retaining muscle mass!


----------



## saunterer (Jul 11, 2012)

Whey protein is the best way to have high protein intake. Whey protein supplements simply allow you to increase your daily protein intake, without having to eat excessive amounts of meat, fish and poultry, whilst keeping additional fat and carbohydrate intake and hence calories to a minimum.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Pixie

Going by Parky's suggestion of 33% protein, you want to be taking in around 500kcals which at 4kcals per gram is 125g protein per day.

If you were to buy a large tub of Extreme Pro-6 for yourself you could take one serving for breakfast (along with some oats perhaps?) and another before bed in water. This would come at a cost of £36.50 (remembering to use the discount code MCD25), would last about a month and would give you about 55g of protein towards your daily 125g requirement.

You've been given some great additional options above to which i'd also add the possibility of using liquid egg whites. I know you've said you don't like eggs but I think you'd be surprised how tasteless and easily consumed they are. Me and my other half both have them mixed in with Pro6 and oats for breakfast. A 100g serving will give you approx 10g protein for less than 50p.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Hi Pixie
> 
> Going by Parky's suggestion of 33% protein, you want to be taking in around 500kcals which at 4kcals per gram is 125g protein per day.
> 
> ...


And it comes in Chocolate flavour !!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Every cell in the human body is made of proteins and held together with a fatty membrane. After water, protein is the most important of all foods. Because it's the hardest food to digest it also speeds up your metabolism.

The human body contains 22 amino acids, 20 of them come from foods and 2 are manufactured internally. All 22 do different jobs and send out different signals/triggers for the body to operate, an example is L-Tyrosine sends signals to the thyroid to produce T3/T4 or L-Glutamine helps with the production of GABA and GH.


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone...

Have tried my first protein shake today... Can't decide if i like it or not lol. It did curb my appetite loads though and my cals intake only 544 today usually by this time it's over 800!


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Hi Pixie
> 
> Going by Parky's suggestion of 33% protein, you want to be taking in around 500kcals which at 4kcals per gram is 125g protein per day.
> 
> ...


Thanku great- thats a good discount! What is "liquid fury", btw? Sounds awesome ha


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

pixiesillycat said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> Have tried my first protein shake today... Can't decide if i like it or not lol. It did curb my appetite loads though and my cals intake only 544 today usually by this time it's over 800!


Mind it a supplement not a replacement meal girl so get eating now lol


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

pixiesillycat said:


> Ah, neat- thanks so much for the advice! I'm on 1200 cals limit but i like to do between 250-500 cardio per day so am eating about 1500 cals. I should be eating 140g per day?! Eek think iv had about 20 tops!
> 
> So if i dont eat enough protein i won't reach my black swan goal? I have been skinny before and i have been toned before, but never both; and i REALLY want this!!


I totally get this, thats why i am asking so much advice aswell 

It seems a lot easier to just be skinny than toned and skinny lol n I want both too. From answers here though I think im getting it. Cut calorie intake to lose the weight but also make sure to eat enough protein to make sure the weight ur losing is fat and not muscle.

Also do some cardio to lose the fat and weights to build muscle.

Please tell me ive got it right at last? lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

You dont need to cut calories but you need to know how many calories your body needs... In the diet section there is a thread about how to work out your daily requirements, this was created by PScarb.

You need so many calories for your RMR (resting metabolic rate) and then so many calories for your daily activities ie. work and then calories for your workouts.

Their is a section in the book I'm currently reading aimed at Women, as so many women think less calories = weight loss. This is true but the weight loss will not just be fat alone, it will be muscle too. So to avoid this and to get toned, you need the correct amount of proteins, calories etc.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

pixiesillycat said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> Have tried my first protein shake today... Can't decide if i like it or not lol. It did curb my appetite loads though and my cals intake only 544 today usually by this time it's over 800!


lol, yes, protein shakes can be an acquired taste, believe me, soon you'll love them.

be very careful, if you eat that few calories on a regular basis you body will start to turn catabolic, otherwise known as starvation mode. This means that your body will burn LESS calories to try and make up for the loss. you will end up losing weight slower and will probably put much more weight back on than you lost.

its probably worth you reading this http://www.musclechat.co.uk/cutting-losing-weight/37013-starvation-mode-myth.html

its a bit long but well worth it.


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

X3_1986 said:


> You dont need to cut calories but you need to know how many calories your body needs... In the diet section there is a thread about how to work out your daily requirements, this was created by PScarb.
> 
> You need so many calories for your RMR (resting metabolic rate) and then so many calories for your daily activities ie. work and then calories for your workouts.
> 
> Their is a section in the book I'm currently reading aimed at Women, as so many women think less calories = weight loss. This is true but the weight loss will not just be fat alone, it will be muscle too. So to avoid this and to get toned, you need the correct amount of proteins, calories etc.


I personally have never counted calories, I lost 3 and a half stone by doing low carb and thats what I found worked for me 

I just mentioned restricting calories as this seems to be Pixies method of losing weight.

I still try to keep to a low carb diet but this much be a lot harder for any vegatarian


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sagemacd said:


> I personally have never counted calories, I lost 3 and a half stone by doing low carb and thats what I found worked for me
> 
> I just mentioned restricting calories as this seems to be Pixies method of losing weight.
> 
> I still try to keep to a low carb diet but this much be a lot harder for any vegatarian


Thats fair enough if your main target is to loose weight, but isn't her target to lose weight and tone up. If so, then I would say calorie counting, macro counting etc is crutial to ensure you optimal results. If your not eating enough calories your body is going to be exhausted (even if you don't feel it) and gains will be hindered or at worst come to a holt.


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

Im going to have to try this macro counting seems the way forward. Ive heard myfitnesspal is the best way to count this, would you agree?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm doing mine myself as I'm working out my calorie requirements myself too and I'm entirely sure how accurate that app is. Just personal preference


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Just had my 2nd protein shake ever! first 2 sips i think are yucky, but its not too bad after the 3rd!

My intake has improved LOADS! so far today i am on only 51% carbs, 23% fat and 26% protein!!!! Compared to my usual 10% i am really pleased with that :-D

I shall have another shake before i start work at 5


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Well done, the less water you add the easier it is to has. What shake did u go for in the end?

Dan


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

SportsNutritional said:


> Well done, the less water you add the easier it is to has. What shake did u go for in the end?
> 
> Dan


i am just using my husband's one for now until i get some of my own. it's called "myprotein"? it's in a white bag with blue writing on it- very basic packaging. it's choc mint flavour. i mixed it with about 125ml milk... i am too scared to try it with water, since i remember when he started using it 18 months ago- i still remember after all this time- his facebook status "protein powder mixed with water tastes like dog beck." haha it put me right off. he always uses milk since. and likesay after first 2 sips it does kinda just taste like milkshake, and i love milkshake!


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

MyProtein is hard to get to a decent consistency with water so don't blame you with the milk, I'd continue to use skimmed milk with it instead of water until you find your own.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Most mix their shakes with water, get a good brand and it mixes well with water i find and tastes okay too, if you like milkshake get some extreme strawberry whey or blueberry cheescake very nice with water


----------



## scott1466868032 (Jul 17, 2012)

Protein is of primary importance in how the body functions and building muscle. It is the fundamental building block of the human body.

______________________

http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------

